# satellite high speed internet?



## RyanB (Jul 13, 2004)

My sister is moving to the boonies, and there is no high-speed internet.
Anyone know anything about satellite high speed internet?
We are in Nova Scotia...
thanks-
ryan


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Some possibilities:

TelSat list of Canadian Satellite Internet providers

Galaxy Broadband


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

I have no real benchmarks for the speed of satellite internet, however my in-laws have it at their house which is 45 minutes north of Ottawa. I've been using highspeed for the last 10+ years and I would compare their Xplorenet satellite internet to being about half the speed of my current bell Sympatico. It's fine for most websites, but does take some time, and anything with lots of photos sucks ass.

All in all it is better than dial-up but the start up costs and service is the killer. Maybe the costs are better, but my in-laws bought the dish and all the components straight up and they claimed it was something ridiculous like $1200 which I think is slightly exaggerated. Don't quote me on the price, and I have always thought they just couldn't add but you get the idea.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Maybe there's a service similar to Simplysurf SimplySurf.net - Go Wireless! out there. My parents have this because there is no high speed access near them. 3mbps down AND up which is the awesome part. I pay twice as much and can't even get a third of that upload speed


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

RyanB said:


> My sister is moving to the boonies, and there is no high-speed internet.
> Anyone know anything about satellite high speed internet?
> We are in Nova Scotia...
> thanks-
> ryan


You should find out if either the Bell or Rogers products work. While they are not satellite, they are wireless and I believe that they are using them to fill in the empty pockets where traditional cable/dsl service doesn't exist. 

One thing I remember from looking at satellite, they used to require a phone connection and the uplink was by phone, the downlink was by satellite. So either you tie up your existing phone line, or you pay for a second line.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

My friend in Lunenburg uses Bell's XplorNet satellite service. For surfing, etc., it's more than adequate, but be advised that there may be issues with VOIP and with real-time chat. We've never been able to make an iChat audio or video connection over her satellite link - the latency is too great.


----------



## alebowgm (May 8, 2007)

I am using XplorNet right now, as I type this message. For the most part it is pretty reliable, and while it isn't hi-speed compared to my Rogers Extreme connection I have in Toronto, the medium speeds I get here in the highlands of Haliburton are adequate enough for my daily use. The connection is shared amongst 20 different users and while we were advised in advance to not expect the ability to VOIP, do online gaming (or poker) and P2P, only the P2P threat has occured, as VOIPing and gaming have been fine (even my remote desktop has worked well). Its a pricey service but it does work well (and has a 30 day satisfaction guarantee)


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*http://www.muskoka.com/satellite_b.htm example of Start Up Costs*

Muskoka.com - Why go back to the office, Broadband Anywhere in Muskoka; Satellite Service for Business
Costs Out Line, they can do their math
Bell Dropped their satelite Internet service over a year ago
Some require a PC to the satelitte then ethernet to Your Mac
Where in NS as some remote area's have high speed via Ocean Going cables
Bell WiFi NOT north of 401 yet out neaqr Milton
Don't believe the Bell Beavers
They Lie
etc


----------

